# Emesene - plugin currentSong

## ago

salve...può sambrare una cavolata....una cosa poco utile...ma non riesco a emergere da questa situazione:

uso emesene(in precedenza usavo quello frov svn e ora sono passato a quello in overlay) e non riesco, tramite il plugin CurrentSong(il plugin che mostra la canzone in ascolto, nel proprio messaggio personale) a visualizzare la song nel messaggio!

Il player in questione è Audacious e devo dire che su un'altro pc funziona tutto a meraviglia...unica differenza tra il pc su cui non funziona e quello su cui funziona è l'architettura: i686 vs amd64   :Confused: 

Girando un po ho visto che dbus fa funzionare questa applicazione e da me credo sia ok...ora la domanda è: qualcuno riesce a far funzionare currentSong con audacious su amd64????

P.S. Ecco un po di info:

```

root ago # emerge --info |head -n1 && eix -I media-sound/audacious && eix -I net-im/emesene && /etc/init.d/dbus status

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

[I] media-sound/audacious

     Available versions:  ~1.5.1 1.5.1-r1 ~2.0.1 ~2.1_beta1 2.1 ~9999[1] {altivec chardet libsamplerate nls session sse2}

     Installed versions:  2.1(17:39:53 15/09/2009)(chardet libsamplerate nls sse2 -altivec -session)

     Homepage:            http://audacious-media-player.org/

     Description:         Audacious Player - Your music, your way, no exceptions

[U] net-im/emesene

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.1[4] **9999[1] **9999[2] (~)9999[3]

     Installed versions:  1.0.1[sunrise](16:47:34 15/09/2009)

     Homepage:            http://www.emesene.org

     Description:         Platform independent MSN Messenger client written in Python+GTK

 * status:  started

```

----------

## canduc17

A me va su architettura x86_64, però ho installato emesene 1.5 con un ebuild che ho fatto io (male) e che puoi trovare qui.

Emesene viene installato e funziona, ma non va il supporto della webcam.

Qui ho aperto un topic per avere aiuto nella costruzione di un ebuild decente.

Il plugin che dici mi funziona sia con audacious-2.1 che con banshee-1.4.3-r2, il tutto con dbus-1.2.3-r1.

Vedi te se vuoi provare ad aggiornare emesene...

----------

## viralex

io ho direttamente la versione svn che aggiorno a mano, mi va bene, essendo in python basta un ./emesene..

confermo il NON supporto alla webcam, pur avento installato libmimic.

in che overlay hai gli emesene 9999?

ps.

ho fatto inserire il supporto a vlc dal forum ufficiale di emesene testando il plugin che avenano praticamente dimenticato  :Razz: 

hihihi

----------

## ago

proprio poco fa sono ripassato alla versione svn seguendo questa guida http://jackyaway.netsons.org/2008/01/22/emesene-svn/ e continuo a provare con audacious e vlc...ma con nessuno dei due visualizzo la song....suggerimenti?

AGGIORNAMENTO:

ho installato rhythmbox cha avevo abbandonato da tempo..e finalmente funziona...anche se il problema rimane..vorrei capire di cosa si tratta: supponendo..anzi verificando che il plugin Audacious.py rimane sempre lo stesso(nel senso che in un altro pc funziona con quel plugin ma con audacious 1.x)...è cambiato qualcosa in audacious?(versione 2)o meglio dire è stato modificato qualcosa e il plugin non riesce più a ottenere la song?beh direi di si in quanto audtool prende il nome di audtool2, ma pur modificando il plugin la situzione non cambia..

----------

